# Am I getting closer to the end?



## seventyfivegallonsofun (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a 75 gallon tank that is planted and about 4 weeks old. Ammonia has tested 1 to 2ppm over last few weeks with a zero on the rest of the readings, then all of a sudden it has ammonia has dropped to zero and nitrite is 1 to 2ppm and the nitrates are 10-20ppm. Is the end near? Thanks!


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sound like it. I would do pwc and wait a couple more days but defiantly sounds like your close


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Definitely close. If your nitrites just showed up it could take a few days to disappear. Every tank is different. You could be done tomorrow. The good thing is nitrates showing up. That always means the end is near. Agree with the water change, nitrites are pretty hard on fish.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

yep, close.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

see here about cycleing an aquarium Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Nitrogen Cycle for Dummies


----------

